# Ask the poster below you a wrestling related question.



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

his last man standing match vs hhh


youre fav sable moment?


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

the contest she did in 98 where her breasts were painted on

what is your fav alberto del rio moment?


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ric Flair v Ricky Steamboat Chi Town Rumble 1989

All time favourite finisher?


----------



## BeastIncarnate (Dec 29, 2014)

Pedigree.

Your favorite Brock Lesnar moment?


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

His match with Big Show when they broke the ring.


Favorite Test match?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

vs. Eddie Guerrero

Favorite match of the PG Era?


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

CM Punk vs. Cena MITB

Most deserving of MVP of 2015 so far?


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

his tag match with hhh vs new age outlaws


fav match with jericho


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

skypod said:


> CM Punk vs. Cena MITB
> 
> Most deserving of MVP of 2015 so far?


Probably Rollins, he's the most entertaining guy on the roster ATM.

Jericho match- Vs Benoit at RR 01

Make a list of your all time five favorite wrestlers.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

daulten780 said:


> Probably Rollins, he's the most entertaining guy on the roster ATM.
> 
> Jericho match- Vs Benoit at RR 01
> 
> Make a list of your all time five favorite wrestlers.


Ric Flair
Shawn Michaels
Ted Dibiase
Rick Rude
Terry Taylor

Favorite heel?


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Ric Flair
> Shawn Michaels
> Ted Dibiase
> Rick Rude
> ...


Hollywood Rock

Favorite face?


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Daniel Bryan.

Favorite WCW jobber?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

wagnike2 said:


> Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Favorite WCW jobber?


High Voltage

Favorite WWF Jobber?


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

"Iron" Mike Sharpe

What's your favorite ppv card?


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

promoter2003 said:


> "Iron" Mike Sharpe
> 
> What's your favorite ppv card?


Royal Rumble (Past two years have been dark times for me :laugh

Who is the most under utilized talent on the active roster today?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damien Sandow

Will WWE pull the rug out from Sandow at WrestleMania by having Sheamus win the battle royal?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Cesaro Section said:


> Who is the most under utilized talent on the active roster today?


Luke Harper.


Who was the WWF's first "Triple Crown" winner (WHC, IC, Tag Team)?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Satanixx said:


> Luke Harper.
> 
> 
> Who was the WWF's first "Triple Crown" winner (WHC, IC, Tag Team)?


Pedro Morales (1971 WHC, 1980 Tag and IC)

Sgt Slaughter better face or heel?

Agreed on Harper.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Heel

Whats your favorite match from Smokey Mountain Wrestling ?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Greenlawler said:


> Sgt Slaughter better face or heel?
> 
> .


Heel.

Worst Wrestlemania of all time?


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

promoter2003 said:


> "Iron" Mike Sharpe
> 
> What's your favorite ppv card?


Big Butt Sluts vs Blackzilla parts 1,2, and 3.

Oh wait is this just wrestling related?
:troll


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Heel.
> 
> Worst Wrestlemania of all time?


WM 31 


Ruthless Aggression or Attitude era fan???


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

The Lion Tamer said:


> WM 31
> 
> 
> Ruthless Aggression or Attitude era fan???


Ruthless Aggression

nWo Hollywood or Wolfpac?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nwo Hollywood

Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> Nwo Hollywood
> 
> Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels


Bret Hart

Favorite Sting match?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sting vs. Cactus Jack - Beach Blast 1992

AJaige or PaigeJ?


----------



## sexton_hardcastle (Oct 13, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> Sting vs. Cactus Jack - Beach Blast 1992
> 
> AJaige or PaigeJ?


PaigeJ clearly..

favourite tag team ever?


----------



## MrMoneyintheBank45 (Feb 19, 2014)

Paige. She skips less. Accent is super sexy. Needs to bring back the Paige Turner.

What NXT wrestler would you replace Reigns with at WrestleMania 31 if you could to fight Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship?


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

sexton_hardcastle said:


> PaigeJ clearly..
> 
> favourite tag team ever?


New Age Outlaws.

Favorite WCW Champion?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

SolarKhan said:


> New Age Outlaws.
> 
> Favorite WCW Champion?


Ron Simmons

What's your favorite moment so far from 2015?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Lesnar vs Cena vs Rollins Triple Threat at Royal Rumble

Favorite wrestler to come out of NXT/FCW that didn't get famous on the indies?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Nafstem said:


> Lesnar vs Cena vs Rollins Triple Threat at Royal Rumble
> 
> Favorite wrestler to come out of NXT/FCW that didn't get famous on the indies?


Bray Wyatt

Would rather have seen Austin vs. Hogan or Austin vs. Goldberg?


----------



## cycleadventure (Nov 17, 2013)

Austin vs Hogan!!

All-time favorite wrestler.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

EDIT: 



cycleadventure said:


> Austin vs Hogan!!
> 
> All-time favorite wrestler.


Stone Cold Steve Austin



wonder goat said:


> Bray Wyatt
> 
> Would rather have seen Austin vs. Hogan or Austin vs. Goldberg?


1998-2000: Austin vs. Goldberg
Any Other Time: Austin vs. Hogan

Make a tag team out of two guys who never won tag gold


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Nafstem said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fandango and Reigns in a tag team called Rico Suave!

Who would win in a hot dog eating contest between the current roster?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Big Show


Who had the better matches: Rey Mysterio or Eddie Guerrero?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

In my opinion, Eddie. 

Was Austin entertaining as a heel in 2001?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

2001 Heel Austin was the only time I liked him.

Who's worse: Vince Russo or Kevin Dunn?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kevin Dunn.

Whats worse, WCW 1999-2001 or recent WWE?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Recent WWE because back when WCW was shit we still had ECW and RollerJam. Now we have TNA.fpalm

Which do you prefer: Twist of Fate or RKO?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

RKO. And to add to that, was never a fan of the Hardys, but have been a fan of Orton at different times of his career. 

legend killer orton or psychopath RKOutta nowhere Orton?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Psychopath RKOing Orton.

Which series of matches were better - Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins in FCW or Ambrose vs Rollins in WWE?


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

I never watched FCW, so their WWE feud.

Who would you like to see Kevin Owens, Adrian Neville, Sami Zayn & Finn Balor have matches against at Wrestlemania next year if it were to happen?


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

against each other ;-)

what was your favourite trish moment?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Lesnar or Angle?


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Lesnar or Angle?


Kurt Angle :banderas is one of the all time greats.

John Cena vs Undertaker in a Submission Match at Wrestlemania. Who wins?


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

I could see Cena tapping before Deadman Taker at WM.

Pick one:
Bryan vs Lesnar
Bryan vs Angle
Bryan vs Benoit


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bryan vs. Lesnar

If NXT became a full-time brand, which 5 main roster wrestlers would you send over there?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bryan
Seth
Sheamus
Natalya
The Uso's

Who has better mic skills, Undertaker or John Cena?


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Cena

Who is the greatest of all time?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CM Punk.

What would you do if in a WWE segment Tyson Kidd and Cesaro french kissed each other for an entire minute live on RAW?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

If I was there live I would get at Natalya in the meantime.

Favorite nWo swerve?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The original Hogan one.

Worst experience as a wrestling fan?


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

When my gran made a point of telling me it was all scripted when I was still young enough for the illusion of it being reality. 

How long after his departure did it take you to realise Punk leaving wasn't "a work"?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i pretty much knew immediately as vince has no idea how to make a subtle angle 

Worst WWE Champion in history?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Rey Mysterio. Won just to lose to Cena later in the night

How did you feel about the Kurt Angle/Jeff Jarrett and Karen fued?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

It was so corny, especially adding the kids into it. 

Which storyline from the early 2000s would you rewrite and which superstars and/or divas from today would you put in place of the originals, if any?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Invasion. I'd bring in Goldberg, Sting, Steiner, and Booker immediately, and would slowly introduce guys like Mysterio and Bagwell in the proceeding months. I'd have Ric Flair as the mouthpiece of the initial faction, then have the NWO run in on the final battle between the two factions w/ Hogan, Nash, Hall, and Bischoff amongst others so as to firmly establish team a group of outsider heels. Steiner and a few others would turn and jump ship to the NWO, taking out a bunch of top guys in the process. Hogan would win the world title, and the climax of the story would be a Mania main event between Hogan and the newly babyface Steve Austin in the role of the WWF's last hope. I'd put Austin over and take the opportunity to retire Hogan and integrate the rest of the guys into the normal roster. 

Best Cruserweight champion?


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

Matt Hardy :shrug

What is the greatest mask of all time?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Kanes 2000ish one.

What is your favourite feud ever?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Undertaker vs Kane

King Kong Bundy or Bam Bam Bigelow?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Bam Bam Bigelow.

Favorite non main event Wrestlemania match?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Favourite is Finlay/JBL @ WM 24, but it's not the best.

Favourite franchise of PPVs (that isn't one of the big 4)?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Extreme Rules, unless NXT TakeOver counts.


Are you hoping the Elimination Chamber returns as a staple every year? Not the PPV, but the match itself? And if yes, what PPV should it be in?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't think it should. It cheapens a match that used to be special. I'd prefer if they saved it for special occasions, instead of something people are expecting.

Who will be more successful on the MR, Sami Zayn or Kevin Owens, and why?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Zayn, if they get behind him, can become bigger than Bryan. 

Best Big Show match?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

That I can remember, vs Sheamus at HIAC12.

Same question.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

JBL/Show barbed wire cage

What wrestling match/moment were you the most sucked in/invested?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Eddie winning the title at NWO 2004.

If you could change one thing about your favourite wrestler, what would it be and why?


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

More american tour for Kenta Kobashi because you know... Joe/Kobashi 
(Better arms and no cancer too of course)


The best finisher did by the wrong person ?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

hmm this is a tough question.. Daniel Bryans running knee because it's Kentas move.

Who has the best ass in WWE currently?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Paige

Top 5 Best/Favorite Wrestlers of the "PG Era"?


----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

Seth Rollins

Daniel Bryan

Dolph Ziggler

Dean Ambrose

Sami Zayn

Which Bryan match at WrestleMania 30 was better, HHH vs Bryan,or Orton vs Batista vs Bryan ?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Orton vs Batista vs Bryan

From 0 to 5, how would you rate 2013 WWE?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

4. 

If you ran the WWE who would be your main eventers?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damien Sandow, Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, Wade Barrett, and John Cena under a different character. Kevin Owens could be on and off when I needed it, and if I was forced, Daniel Bryan and Sami Zayn, but I wouldn't be pushing for it.

Same question.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Zayn, Bryan, and Ambrose would be the top faces. Barrett, Cena, and Wyatt the top heels.

Biggest waste of talent since the start of the PG era?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

MVP.

In the WWE, who were you happy to see get fired?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jeff Hardy

Most disappointing release in recent memory?


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

Evan Bourne. I was waiting for his return but eh I still can watch him in indy.

Your dream Tag Team match ?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Edge and Christian vs The Motor City Machine Guns

Best tag team of the last five years?


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

THE YOUNG BUCKS

In the WWE, what wrestlers would you like to see in a trio à la Shield or Wyatts ?


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose. Forever. 

If you could totally do over someone's career from the start, who would it be?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mike Knox is a good choice. It's awful how poorly these companies that have/had him mistreat his worth.

If you could have WM in any venue at any location in the world, what would you choose?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Soldier Field.

SQ.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Angels Stadium and/or Tokyo Dome. 

Imagine all the people actually going to Tokyo just for a WM one year. Ha. But it'll sure look incredible.

What do you prefer; a wrestling promotion w/multiple championships offering something for the entire roster via tiers or a wrestling promotion w/minimal championships enforcing a (would-be) stronger competition among most?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The first one. More opportunities for the roster to win a belt is better imo.

What would your reaction have been if what's going on in my avy actually happened in real life?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SQ that Chrome asked. :hmm:


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd be like :wall

Do you think NXT should switch to two hours?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes. If not two, then at least 90 minutes. The way Trips has turned it from Developmental to its own brand has changed the format completely. The once efficient way of a 60 minute program spread out over 4 weeks no longer works. More on the roster can use exposure; exposure that can only come from a longer program. If NXT is growing, it needs to grow in all areas. As of late, there have only been a small fraction of talent getting any acknowledgment.

Build a random dream Survivor Series type elimination match w/anyone currently active in the *world* of wrestling today; what would the match be?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Sami Zayn, Wade Barrett, Drew Galloway, and Dean Ambrose vs Triple H, John Cena, Randy Orton, and Batista

Obviously Team A would win super easy :mark:

Underrated Tag Team?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Twin Towers - Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato. First unit to come off the top of my head.

Would you rather buy a lot of wrestling apparel or wrestling media?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Probably wrestling media, I would get more fun out of it.

What is the single worst booking decision from WWE so far this year?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The entire Sting vs Triple H feud/build/match gag; including result. WWF/WWE WON AGAIN. :CENA

Favorite WrestleMania from the 1990's?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Wrestlemania 14. Only saw about 4, but that one had Austin-HBK and Taker v Kane


What was your favorite Undertaker persona?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Deadman, best gimmick ever imo.

Make a dream fatal four way match using one representative of each of these promotions.

WWE (including NXT,) NJPW, AAA, any indy.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, Alberto Del Rio, Uhaa Nation

Name your favorite act committed by a heel.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brock Lesnar vs. Nakamura (or however you spell it) vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Patron.

HBK Ninja'd me!

Hmmm Randy Orton handcuffing HHH and DDTing and kissing Steph. Or Brock Lesnar dismantling Zack Gowen. Kane electrocuting Shanes balls. and I'm sure there was something from Takers heel ABA run as well that i loved.

Dream match?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shawn Michaels vs The Rock. I think WM 19 in 2003 would've been the perfect time to do that. 

SQ


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Eddie Guerrero vs Shawn Michaels.

Which was worse, Batista winning the Rumble or Reigns winning the Rumble?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Batista winning the Rumble. Bryan was white hot at the time. The crowd reaction said it all.

Where you feared of Sid Justice?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's SID, so technically, idk how to answer such a mind-bender :lmao

If you could have an eternal commentary team for any and all wrestling you watch in your life, what would the unit be?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

@ RyanPelley Definitely. Him being big and strong and having half the brain that I have was terrifying.

@ Cody Jim Ross and Bobby the Brain Heenan

Where do you hope WM 33 takes place?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

London, or Tokyo for a change.

Would have Guerrero and Beno** won the World titles again if the unfortunate had not happened?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eddie, yesh. IE WM 22. Benoit; no. But he was set in stone to be the next ECW Champion. Still getting pushed, just not 2004 level.

What is a popular or infamous match you've seen/heard talked about often but have never watched?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Montreal Screwjob, I've seen the ending but never the actual match, thinking about it now though I may watch just to see how HBK acts leading up to it. Good thing I got the network for just 9.99!

what is one thing you like about your least favorite wrestler?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

The Miz - Can get someone over. Is a total tool besides that.

SQ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The only thing I like about Jeff Hardy is that he's not in WWE. As a talent, I have nothing positive to say about him. Sorry, but he's that bad.

Do you still watch all 3 hours of Raw or do you cherry pick?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't watch RAW at all. If I hear about a mark out segment, I'll go on YouTube or watchwrestling and view only that segment...which I guess is a form of cherry picking.

Who was most likely since John Cena became the #1 guy to take his spot and become the #1 guy themself based solely on skills and overness?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SETH ROLLINS.

Who would you take a body slam bump by?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

CM Punk, he was the total package, had he been booked in consistent main events during the 434 day run as champ I believe he'd be the top guy today.

Bryan's a good shout as well though.

who is the best wrestler to never hold the WWE title?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chris Benoit. His intensity and viciousness in the ring was like nothing else. Never mailed it in and always gave his best 100%. The only wrestler I've never been bored watching in any of his matches.

If you had to choose the biggest moment of your wrestling career, it has to be between main eventing a sold out Wrestemania 32 with John Cena, in a non-title match, and beating him by submission vs. winning MITB and cashing in on any wrestler you want at any PPV of your choice, except any of the Big Four PPV's. Which would you pick?


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Roddy Piper.

EDIT: Beating John Cena by submission at Wrestlemania :trips5

What is the greatest Survivor Series elimination match of all time in your opinion.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Hart Family vs. Shawn Michaels and Knights - SS 1993. Heenan's commentary, laying into the Harts made that match watchable. Plus, Bruce Hart is so cool.

What's the scariest moment to you in wrestling history?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

IDK. Probably anything to do with 1995-2001 Kane. I used to have dreams that I was a wrestler and when I was walking through the locker room (w/ X-Pac :lol) there was just Kane standing right there and I used to run like bitch away from him. (...story time)

One superstar from WWE Vs. One superstar from CZW. Which two wrestlers?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sheamus vs Brain Damage could have been a gnarly hoss fight while Damage was alive.

Favorite non-WWF/WWE match?


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

This is from WCW before it was bought by WWE.

Sting VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan Starrcade 1997

If you could bring two WWE Championships back what would it be?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

The Hardcore and Cruiserweight titles. You can never have enough variety in the WWE. It would probably equal more viewers as well simply because there's more unique divisions to watch.

Name 6 WWE wrestlers (former or current) who in any combo between them, could have a MOTY candidate in their in-ring prime.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Uhh, six dudes I love or what? Not quite sure since all could have an easy MOTY or something. Six random names:

The Undertaker
Sami Zayn
Rey Mysterio
Finlay
Solomon Crowe
Matt Hardy

All usually did/do have great matches on the constant so there's that.

Favorite Rey Mysterio match?


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Jr vs Eddie Guerrero-Halloween Havoc 1997

Exceptional match by both guys.

Who's your favorite Japanese wrestler of all time?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Plenty I love, but Jushin Liger will always be the one.

SQ :hmm:


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Kenta Kobashi

What is your favourite CM Punk hairstyle?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

The 2012-2013 look was the best honestly.

Would you like to see an episode of NXT hosted outside of the USA?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

WHEN NXT gets big enough then yes. Right now it most likely would get an empty arena. :deandre

Who is one wrestler you wish never signed with WWE?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kofi Kingston.

What is a match you walked into w/o any expectations & ended up loving it?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns

Worst wrestling show you've ever seen?*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TNA Against All Odds 2010.

I could have named others here, but this came up first & and PLENTY fitting. Hot garbage from start to finish. One of the few shows where I literally cringed & had to struggle to finish. That's the selling point for winning. When it stops being any level of fun.

Were you a fan of the Hardcore Championship & 24/7 rule?


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking back at it now, the theory of the 24/7 rule was crazy. However, I recently rewatched Mania X8 with the many many title changes, and it was good fun. Can't fault it. Besides, anything that has Shawn Stasiak down as a 15 time champ is amazing. 

What was your favourite MitB cash in?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, for the longest time it was CM Punk's first in 2008 on Edge. But now it's certainly a tie w/Punker & Rollins from WM. Rollins one was not only a personal preference, but the enormity of it was stellar too. _(Honorable mention to Kane in 2010. It's neat that most of these have all been p. good)
_

Favorite Steel Cage Match?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe At Our Best 2004.. Amazing amount of blood from Jay. Rather disgusting to watch it hanging from his head in all its clotted glory.


What is your favorite US promotion and international one?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chikara & DDT.

Are you curious to see what Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling promotion will be like if it ever molds into an actual company?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love Chikara and PWG.

I am curious to se if Jarrett's promotion will be able to stand out in a crowded field. I need a reason to watch and support it.

I have a rather simple question: Does New Day Suck?


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

As individual wrestlers, nope.

Their current gimmick as a stable, yes.

*Q:* Who is the WWE WHC this time next year?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I like the members but the gimmick sucks.

What's your wrestling name?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Babyface Rollins

What's your wrestling name?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Lil Missy Sissy

Do you like the lucha style of wrestling?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

yea, entertaining and different. 

Who do you think would win a war of words between the rock and cm punk?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

CM Punk, if you want a more logical response. The Rock for humour (I personally don't find him funny, other people seem to though).

Do you think you will watch wrestling until the day you die?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

No, not with the way wrestling is going with a lack of real superstars.

Favourite tag team of all time?


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Hard to choose between The Duseks, The Young Bucks and The Legion Of Doom.

Did you find 3MB entertaining?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Only Slater, just because he was so bad. Mahal and Galloway were _absolute_ nothings to me.

Do you want to see Samoa Joe in the WWE?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Depends on how he performs. TNA seemed to kill his motivation last time I saw him wrestle. 

Favorite Luchadore?


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Old Rey Mysterio

Favourite special stipulation PPV?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

None. I hate gimmick PPV's. A cage match should be a rare special attraction not an event every October. 

But ironically I was going to ask favorite gimmick match?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Elimination chamber.

SQ.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

TLC

Favourite entrance theme of all time?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

this a tough one, I'll go with ''this fire burns.'' fit punk well at the time, got me amped up when it came on and I like the song in general.

favorite heel turn?


----------



## DaSaintFan (Mar 26, 2015)

I think it has to be Shawn Michaels over Marty Jannety. It just worked so well.


Outside of Paul Heyman, who would you consider the best ever mouthpiece/manager in professional wrestling?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Bobby Heenan, no contest.

If you could swap two wrestlers gimmicks with each other who would you choose?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Larry Zybysko and Jerry Lawler.

Favorite announcer from the territory days..


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Don't have one.

Favourite suplex mod?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Half Nelson, brutal. 

Least favorite submission finisher


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Bear hug, a.k.a slightly agressive cuddle.

favorite brit?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

William Regal

Favourite canadian wrestler.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Y2J

Best movie a wrestler not named The Rock or Dwayne Johnson has starred in?*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They Live Roddy Piper

Best indy promotion in the US


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Probably Ring of Honor, even if I don't watch it much. 

Favorite Undertaker match?


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Kurt Angle at No Way Out 2006.

Dream Ladder match?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Jeff Hardy vs Seth Rollins vs Shelton Benjamin vs Dean Ambrose vs Edge vs Kofi Kingston

favorite face of Foley.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mankind.

Favourite masked wrestler?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

El Generico.

Do you wanna see women blading?


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

No. Don't want to ruin their pretty faces.

Which two superstars can you see teaming up?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Cesaro & Barret



Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Do you wanna see women blading?


YES PLEASE.

..................................................................................................

If you could fire someone from the WWE right now, who would it be?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Gandhi said:


> If you could fire someone from the WWE right now, who would it be?


Either Vince McMahon or Kevin Dunn, maybe both.

What's your favorite signature move?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CM Punk's knee to the face in the corner.

If you could choose 2 divas to have a lesbian storyline, who would they be?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Brie Bella and Nikki Bella

Favourite heel turn?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CM Punk in ROH in his "final" match. 

SQ


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Shawn Michaels 1993 heel turn.



Favorite match from the attitude era? (1997-2001)


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

The tag team championship (TLC) match at WM 17 it keeps being one of my fav till this day.


What was the best match between Rey Mysterio and Psicosis?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The only one I saw. Idk which one it is. Psicosis was in purple. :kobe3

Best tag team in WWE/NXT right now


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

The Uso's

Favorite Chris Benoit Murder victim?


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

really? wow


Nancy?


in your opinion, who is the greatest tag team of all time?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

unk2

Most prestigious championship in wrestling right now


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

NotGuilty said:


> really? wow
> 
> 
> Nancy?
> ...


L.O.D

Chris Benoit vs Rey Mysterio last murderer standing match, winner get's custody of the other's son


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Benoit wins because Mysterio is a fucking cripple.

Favourite babyface turn?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I've never enjoyed a face turn to have a favorite one.

What would be your reaction if Big Show and Kane made out live on RAW?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I would be worried for them. Imagine if they were in a homophobic city, people might run into the ring and try and bash them, or maybe just throw trash. :shrug

Do you like the hurricanrana?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes 

Would you mark out if Scott Steiner returned to WWE?


----------



## bob_bloblaw (Apr 13, 2015)

Not really, i never really liked that guy. had a funny knight's armour thing going on. lol. 

all time favourite PPV?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Wrestlemania 24.

Do you prefer the MITB match to be at Wrestlemaina or its own PPV?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

It's own PPV, since it has become one of the top PPVs of the year ahead of Surivior Series now.

Greatest moment in wrestling history?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

6/9/95

Who betta than Kanyon? Also least favorite current wrestler?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

In WWE history, WrestleMania 20 Triple Threat.

Do you prefer wrestling to look more realistic or more movie-like?

EDIT: Ninja'd, oh well. :shrug


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Realistic. I hate over choreographed shit most of the time. The faker it looks the less I'm interested.

Figure Four or Cobra Clutch?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cobra clutch.

Your reaction when The Miz retained at Wrestlemania 27?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Good spirits, big fan of the Miz back then.

Did you perfer TNA or WWE in 2010?


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Neither because I barely watched anything of both.

What are your plans for AXTREME Rules?


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

SonnenChael said:


> Neither because I barely watched anything of both.
> 
> What are your plans for AXTREME Rules?


I'll be changing the channel. :creepytrips

Favourite Stone Cold match?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Get some snacks and watch it with low expectations.

Do you think David Benoit should be given a chance by the WWE? That is, if he were wrestling greatly and successfully across the world.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Get some snacks and watch it with low expectations.
> 
> Do you think David Benoit should be given a chance by the WWE? That is, if he were wrestling greatly and successfully across the world.


idk even if they repackaged him hed get benoit chants and hasnt he campaigned for him to be in the hall of fame?

what are your thoughts on michelle mccool's career


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty successful career, she was boring to me though.

CM Punk's feud with Jeff Hardy or CM Punk's feud with John Cena?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

CM Punk's feud with Hardy.
He was a fantastic heel then and that feud was great from beginning to end. The Cena feud was also great but I mainly just remember the pipe bomb and match. Plus he came back far too soon.


Both in their primes. Would a SES Punk vs Austin feud been one of the most memorable both in the ring and the mic?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Absolutely. I mean, Punk would've lost the feud and have beer forced down his throat, but yeah.

In your opinion, who has been the most impressive former WWE star on the indies over the past 18 months?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Trent or Drew Galloway

If Brock did leave after Wrestlemania, who would you have paired Heyman with and why?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Reigns, I think being a cocky heel champ with Heyman by his side as his mouthpiece would've suited Reigns perfectly, and then the boos he was getting would've at least been justified. I would've said Rollins but a heel turning on a heel stable to join a heel manager and remain heel would be pointless.

favorite multi-man match ever?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Seth Rollins vs John Cena vs Brock Lesnar: Royal Rumble 2015

Who is going to win the MITB Ladder Match?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Ryback

Only using people currently under contract, what would be your ideal commentary team for Raw and Smackdown be right now? (can't use the same person twice.)


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Raw: Michael Cole, Christian and Booker T
Smackdown: Joey Styles, Big Show and William Regal

What should be the main event of WrestleMania 32?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Reigns vs Rollins vs Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.

favorite extreme rules match ever?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Brock Lesnar vs John Cena at Extreme Rules 2012

Would you of perfered Brock in UFC or WWE?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I was disappointed that he wasn't returning to the UFC; I'm not disappointed anymore. I watch more WWE than I do UFC, we need him with us.

Are you a fan of Meltzer? Explain.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No. I don't know much about him, heard his name before here but don't know'em or care that I don't know'em.

Who was more entertaining in the ring, Mickie James or Trish Stratus?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Trish Stratus

Is Bray Wyatt still a future top star?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Depends on how the WWE book him.

Who is someone who was fired from the WWE that you liked?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew McIntyre. Awesome dude, I met him twice.

What's your favourite WWE match of 2015 so far?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Royal Rumble Triple Threat

Favourite Indy wrestling match of 2015?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HARASHIMA/Ibushi, 4/29.

Favorite Cena open challenge match so far?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Definitely Zayn vs. Cena

Speed or Charisma? Which one is more relevant in a wrestler/diva?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Charisma

What type of push makes a career stay relevant over time. A Goldberg push or a Daniel Bryan push?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Goldberg

Whose dick do you like better?

Seth Rollin's or Chyna's


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Impact Wrestling or Lucha Underground S3


Which is the better show right now?


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

On the little I've seen of either, Impact.

Favourite Attitude Era midcarder?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Edge and Christian

Favorite Promotion right now?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE, cos it's the only one I actually have the time to watch right now haha.

Do you like the US or Intercontinental Championship more?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I know and have seen more of the IC Title so it wins hands down.

If you could unretire HBK, who would you feud him with and why?


----------



## notfairtoflair (Nov 3, 2015)

AJ Styles because the matches will be ridiculously awesome.

What promotion/territory do you miss the most?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I miss WCW. 

favourite childhood memory of wrestling?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Summerslam 2002 or 2013?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

2013, cos I was there in attendance and the ending of the main event was so memorable. 2002 was awesome too though.

Would you like MITB to return to Wrestlemania or not?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not really fussed either way. The MITB concept needs an overhaul though, well more so the shitty way WWE book MITB winners.

How big is Batista's dick?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

12"

Who should win the 2017 Royal Rumble?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Miz.

Who should beat Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Bray Wyatt

What title looks better in your opinion The Divas Title or The Old Women's Championship (gold one)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The old Womens Championship.









Why is Rusev booked so poorly?


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Because we can't have nice things anymore unfortunately

Why do you think Emma became Emmalina?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Because HHH has to chop the legs out from any woman who isn't a Horsewoman(?).

Who should have their carer saved and be traded to SDL, and who should be doomed to failure and jobbing by going to Raw?


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Rusev to SD so he can get away from Super Reigns and HHH favs. Apollo Crews can go for RAW till he finds a personality then maybe he can be back SD.

Of all the Green NXT girls Dana Nia and Carmella who would you say has improved the most in the ring?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know and I don't give a shit, I don't watch their matches.

Who's going to be the next person on the WWE roster to win their first world championship? And I swear if you say Bray Wyatt I'll smack you.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Samoa Joe

How many men has Sunny slept with?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't even make a guestament 

Who is going to win the 2017 Royal Rumble?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Seth Rollins.

Do you prefer a variety of gimmicks ranging from colorful to supernatural to silly or down to earth serious characters?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

A returning Bastian Booger

Who is the better all round performer A.J Styles or Kurt Angle?

Edit ^ beat me to it


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

AJ Styles

Are you looking forward to Brock vs. Goldberg?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Not particularly. Mainly cos I hate Brock. Will be cool to see Goldberg again though.

Favourite match of 2016 so far?


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi from WK10

Do you think Kenny Omega will actually win the IWGP title on Jan 4th or do you see Okada retaining?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

3MB4Life said:


> Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi from WK10
> 
> Do you think Kenny Omega will actually win the IWGP title on Jan 4th or do you see Okada retaining?


Personally, I'd rather Omega win, but I see Okada retaining. This is his first WK main event without Tanahashi, so I don't see them letting him drop the belt.

Will Kevin Owens walk into WrestleMania as Universal Champion?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes. He will drop it to Sami

Will TNA survive another year?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Probably. They always seem to hang on somehow, lol.

Current favourite wrestler entrance theme?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Nakamura.

Next person to be called up from NXT?


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Sasha Banks:The Sky Is the Limit

Favorite Superstar and "diva"(they were called that) of the Attitude Era?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Jericho and Lita/Torrie Wilson


Who is better? Edge or Christian


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Edge.

Are Litas boobs the GOAT tag team?


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Of Course 

Who is gonna be Super Reigns next unlucky victim after he is done burying Rusev?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

I would have to guess Bo Dallas. Seems like WWE is trying to push him.

Will Paige ever wrestle again in WWE?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I hope so but unlikely.


Favorite Cena vs CM Punk match?


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

The Money in the bank 2011 one

Who is gonna be the next none 4 Horse Women champion in the women's division (RAW or SmackDown doesn't matter)


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Second Nature said:


> The Money in the bank 2011 one
> 
> Who is gonna be the next none 4 Horse Women champion in the women's division (RAW or SmackDown doesn't matter)


Alexa Bliss.

Favorite PPV so far in 2016?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Backlash.

Who is the one wrestler in WWE you are sick of?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Bayley


When you start watching wrestling


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

In the year 2000.

Favourite moment in wrestling?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Cody Rhodes wins the IC title

What's your favourite wrestling move ?


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Phenomenal forearm

Who is the most overrated wrestler ever?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seth Rollins.

Who is the most underrated wrestler ever?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raven

If you could tickle any of the current women's wrestler's feet who would it be?


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Alexa Bliss I guess lol

Who is the best Intercontinental Champion of all time?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Miz.

Who should win the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dean Ambrose

If you could change Raw and Smackdown to different colors, what would they be?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SDL: Pink

Raw: Dog Poo Brown

If you could bring any wrestler out of retirement who would it be?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Stone Cold Steve Austin.


Favorite promo in recent memories(less than 5 years ago)


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

CM Punk's Pipe bomb.

How much dick does Roman suck?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

None. He's terrible TV to watch though.

Who was the first wrestler you really became a fan of?


----------



## 1Boliever (Aug 14, 2016)

Owen Hart or Edge.

Least Favourite wrestler of all time?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seth Rollins.

Favourite feud of all time?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Austin/Rock

Least favorite feud of all time?


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Sheamus vs Del Rio

Favorite woman's wrestler of all time?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lita...or Maryse, maybe Nikki Bella.

Favourite submission hold?


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Crippler Crossface

Best looking wrestler ever? (I mean the look of a warrior and not hot, lol)


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Undertaker

Favorite Wrestlemania entrance by certain wrestler?


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Pummy said:


> Undertaker
> 
> Favorite Wrestlemania entrance by certain wrestler?


Triple H entrance is always cool, maybe WM 30 and 27 and 28. Some years before that as well.

What is your most hyped up WCW vs WWE macth that never has happened?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Hollywood Hogan vs Steve Austin

Favorite catchphrase ever?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

"And that's the bottom line...'Cause Stone Cold said so!"

What do you enjoy about WWE?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A lot of things - The Shield boys being my main love in the company.

How many wrestling shows have you attended?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Zero. I want too solely to meet a few wrestlers though.

Have you met any wrestlers?

*


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

No I have not met any wrestlers. 

Favorite current wrestler male and female.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*The Miz and Maryse.

Dream wrestler/manager pairing?*


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

The Haitch with manager The Naitch.

Your favorite burial executed by The Haitch.

:Tripslick


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Booker T Wrestlemania 19, Booker had all the momentum

Favorite current entrance theme


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Stars in the night aige


Favorite Royal Rumble match


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Royal Rumble 2009

Who should WWE sign from Lucha Underground if they had only one pick ?


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Ivelisse-uhh.
:Tripslick

Has science gone too far-uhh? Or at least far enough to provide Ratchet Banks some hair on her bald head?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

No because if it far enough her ugly forehead couldn't be seen anymore. As well as her horse face [emoji38] but then again she is so proud for not being a "diva" [emoji38] so I doubt she used it anyway because she is far above all of woman who love beauty :lmao


Best PPV theme song?


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

The Memory Remains - Metallica, for Mania 28 Hell in a Cell - The Haitch vs Taker match.

The greatest world title win of The Haitch?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Is finn balor shit?


----------



## UsoNero (Oct 26, 2016)

Currently yes.

What was your favorite instance of the RKO or Diamond Cutter?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The RKO to Evan Bourne on Raw, and I always loved the Seth Rollins Curb Stomp into RKO combination from Mania 31.

In The Shield vs Wyatt Family war, which side were you on?


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Liked both but I'm picking The Shield here. It was mainly
because of Ambrose and Rollins.

Do you prefer face or heel Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Face, he is too likable to get booed

WWE/NXT match of the year so far?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My favourite has been Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles at Backlash. One of Dean's best matches ever.

Who do you want to win the 2017 Royal Rumble?


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

DELETE said:


> Is finn balor shit?


You did not answer The Haitch.

:tripsscust




Ambrose Girl said:


> My favourite has been Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles at Backlash. One of Dean's best matches ever.
> 
> Who do you want to win the 2017 Royal Rumble?


The Haitch for two years in a row-uhh.

Who do you want to see The Haitch main event against, at Mania 33?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

THE HAITCH said:


> You did not answer The Haitch.
> 
> :tripsscust
> 
> ...


I dont understand gibberish


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

DELETE said:


> I dont understand gibberish


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE HAITCH said:


> You did not answer The Haitch.
> 
> :tripsscust
> 
> ...


The Rock.

Who should be called up from NXT next?


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Asuka-uhh.

Who should The Haitch sign from NJPW next?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Nobody. Because 1. I don't know any of them and 2. They better stay away from son-in-law before he claim he made their careers.


Favorite Rey Mysterio moment?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His run as Edge partner in SD

If you could sign any non japanese women wrestler who would sign?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Audrey Marie maybe. Miss her in NXT as a hotter version of Mickie James. Miss her country theme song too.


Your favorite conspiracy theory about wrestling?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

The Montreal screwjob

Which is your favourite tag team who has never won the titles in the E


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Ascension by default.

What wrestling cliche are you most sick of?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Heel talking trash/self absurd directly(except only when they have cool catchphase/nickname like JBL "wrestling god") Most of villians in other media are smart at some point. But heel in wrestling look stupid most of time and babyface is even more stupid by not knowing a simple trick. 


Which fanbase you hate most?


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Sasha's 

Who is the Next none indie homegrown talent to win the NXT championship and NXT women's championship?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Gable and Liv Morgan


Favorite top rope moves in wrestling?


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Moonsault 

Favorite Royal Rumble match?


----------



## WWPNJB (Oct 30, 2016)

The 1992 Rumble match itself.


What was the first Wrestlemania you ever saw?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Wrestlemania VII, was given this to watch for some bizarre reason and loved it.

Top 5 favourite Bret Hart matches?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

1. bret hart vs mr perfect summerslam 91
2. bret hart vs roddy piper wrestlemania 8
3. bret hart vs. the british bulldog summerslam 1992
4. bret hart vs owen hart wrestlemania 10
5. bret hart vs steve austin wrestlemania 13


top 5 wrestlers of 2016


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt, Chris Jericho, Kevin Owens, Dean Ambrose, and.....I don't even know. I'm tempted to pick Miz because of that Talking Smack promo, but I have no interest in him and haven't really since he was WWE Champion. I guess I'll just go out of left field and say Goldberg, because as limited as he is, it was fun to watch him be Goldberg on Brock Lesnar, and it was the first match I can remember in years that actually felt like a big match,

Worst character of 2016?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Emmalina was year right? If so I'll go with her.

What was the biggest prediction or upset that you called correctly? Doesn't count if you read spoilers/rumours beforehand.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yesterday, I called that Jinder would win the 6 man challenge

Which women will have a breakout year in NXT in 2017?


----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2016)

liv and ember

What wrestler got you into wrestling?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

First thing I remember seeing is Kane and Shane with their feud in 2003, so I guess I'll go with them. Actually was the night that Shane pushed Kane into the pit of fire.

Favorite Mania main event?


----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2016)

Taker vs. Edge wm 23

Would wrestling be better if non-scripted?


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

You are basically asking if UFC is better than wrestling. That is up to the individual. I prefer storytelling based entertainment to cock fighting. 

The big match you want to see at WM 34?


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Nakamura vs. AJ Styles vs. Balor

Favorite weapon in Pro wrestling


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

the Steel Chair

Worst match you've ever seen live as it happened (on TV or as a part of the live audience)?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Scott Steiner vs HHH - Royal Rumble 2003

How long have you been a wrestling fan?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Since I was about 4 that I can remember. Might be earlier.

Favorite character themed gimmick match that isn't Hell in a Cell?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Elimination Chamber 

Favourite wrestling moment?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean Ambrose winning the world title. My favourite wrestler finally winning the big one. Can't top that.

If you have the Network, how often do you actually watch stuff on it?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Don't have the Network, got rid of that shit a while ago. I've got my own library. :cozy

Who do you hope gets a push this year?


----------



## Kimochiii (Jul 4, 2016)

Cesaro of course but i know he will never have more than he has now :/


which wrestler do you like more since he/she is in the main roster than she/he was on nxt ?


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Neville. I found him boring on nxt.

Who is the most undeserved roster release 2015-present.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Dusty's son.

Which old dinosaur from the Attitude Era would you like to be brought back to hog the main event scene?

:trips3


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Austin. :side: 

Last WWE match that you've watched?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

On TV, Jericho vs Owens in the SD main event. In general, AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella vs Paige on the Network :lol

Who is your favourite tag team of all time?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Hawkins and Ryder.(Then Edge and Christian)

Favorite Faction/Stable ?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

nWo before all the shit

Favourite women's match?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Melina vs Alicia Fox :grin2:. Honestly, Sasha vs Bayley Takeover Brooklyn

Most overrated superstar on the current roster


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Becky Lynch

Favorite Current Jobber


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

R-Truth.

If Paige wanted a threesome with you and another male wrestler, who from the current roster would you want to be your Brad Maddox??


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Finn Balor

SCSA beer or Kurt Angles milk?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Kurt Angle's Milk

Who should be pushed more that isn't being featured heavily right now?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Roman Reigns 

Thoughts on the current bullet club?


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

not interested even though I like balor.


what match did you not want to see happen at wrestlemania this year?


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Kristie Wilson said:


> not interested even though I like balor.
> 
> 
> what match did you not want to see happen at wrestlemania this year?


First of all, the Cowboys suck. (Fly Eagles Fly!)

Roman vs Undertaker easily.

If the WWE would have a Bullet Club, who would be in it?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Raw: Finn Balor,gallows and anderson
SD: Styles,Adam Cole (BAY BAY),Usos maybe? idk a good tag team that would fit.

Who is more charismatic: Jeff hardy or Chris Jericho


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Jericho.

Is Cien Almas the next hispanic superstar the WWE has been looking for?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

No

Bries boobs and ass or Alexas boobs and ass?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

cgs480 said:


> Jericho.
> 
> Is Cien Almas the next hispanic superstar the WWE has been looking for?




Hopefully


If you were a wrestler, who's current finisher/signature would you use?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Chris Sabin's cradleshock, dunno why but always used that when I was younger

If you could release 1 wrestler who would you pick & why?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Shinsuke. Just so I can enjoy the mental meltdown some people will have on this site.

Red arrow or phoenix splash?


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Red Arrow. I think it looks cooler.

If you could live with any WWE superstar, who would it be and why?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Does women count? if so alexa. If not then I geuss Balor
I would live with alexa because she seems to have a good personality.
I would live with balor because he is Finn fucking Balor

Thoughts on brauns push?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Awesome and well deserved

If you could marry and superstar, who would it be?


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Nikki so I could tap dat ass.

More overpowered move: Super Man Punch or Show's KO punch?


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

As overpowered as Roman is, I'd say Show's KO punch. Can't recall people many people (except for Braun recently) not getting pinned after that.

Do you think The Miz is main event material?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

KO punch. Roman needs to use the Superman Punch a couple of times. Usually when Show hits the KO punch it's over. (How few times that is)

Favorite all time PPV?

EDIT: Damnit I was beat to it. I do think Miz is main event material. After this current run he's been on he should be up there, but at Raw I don't think he'll get there.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

SummerSlam 2011

If Stone Cold Steve Austin was to have one last match, who would you like his opponent to be?


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

CM Punk. But out of the current roster Angle just for old times.

What is American Alpha's character or gimmick?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

A cheap version of TEAM ANGLE. 

What is one of your favorite recent match that you've watched ?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan.

What is your favorite midcard gimmick of the mid '90s? (Pre-Attitude Era.)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Razor Ramon. 

Least favorite superstar of all time?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock Lesnar. Fucking hate him. It actually used to be The Rock, but I've thawed out on him recently :lol

Favourite wrestling title?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

The IC title pre 2012

Least favourite title?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

edit - got ninjad. least favourite is jeff hardys world title in tna

What's one of your dream matches?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Cesaro vs Braun

If you could bring back one gimmick, for one wrestler, who and what would it be?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Randy Orton. Looks likely that I'm gonna get to see it at SummerSlam. Fingers crossed.

Edit: CM Punk straight edge gimmick if he ever returns

Favourite Rock catchphrase?


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

All of the following-uhh:






Favorite match of Steph?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Steph/Vince - 'I Quit' match

Who was best..
Original Mankind, corporate wannabe Mankind, or cheap-pops Mankind?


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

This one-uhh.






Favorite job that Bitter Bret did?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bret Hart vs Owen Hart - Wrestlemania 10

Who have you marked for the most in your time as a wrestling fan?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Kenny said:


> Bret Hart vs Owen Hart - Wrestlemania 10
> 
> Who have you marked for the most in your time as a wrestling fan?












Who is the best pro wrestler in the world for you?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kazuchika Okada

Best match of the year so far?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Okada vs Omega at Wrestle Kingdom
If you're asking about just WWE, then it's Shane McMahon vs AJ Styles at WrestleMania 33.

Favourite PPV of 2016?


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Royal Rumble 2016

If Roman turns heel who is the face?


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Finn Balor

Best wrestler in NXT currently?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

my favourites Bobby Roode like

more important moment in wwe history? 
the curtain call (and subsequent creation of austin) or the screwjob (and the creation of vince)
harder than it first appears this


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Curtain call cause HHH was gonna win that KOTR so we wouldn't have gotten Austin 3:16 then, the screwjob still could've happened but that Austin KOTR moment was perfect with the perfect opponent in the final :shrug

Favourite Royal Rumble?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1992 woo

Worst Rumble winner?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Vince McMahon

Favourite woman on the roster?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Charlotte 

does hbk prove that being a draw only matters for certain stars?


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Nikki Cross
Main roster only: Mickie James or Lana

Favorite PPV of 2017 so far?

Edit: Got beat to it lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Royal Rumble

Who has better mic skills - Jericho or Miz?


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Dad-bod Jericho.


Who should change their attire:

Roman or Balor?

:trips10


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman

If you could bring one of the two finishers back, what would it be - Seth Rollins' Curb Stomp or Randy Orton's Punt Kick?


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Seth Rollins' Curb Stomp and it isn't even close.

At what age you came to know wrestling is scripted?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

12
Who is you favorite referee?


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't have a favorite referee.

What would have happened if HHH also retired with Austin and Rock in 2003?


----------

